# E code for allergy NOS



## agbekk (Aug 11, 2011)

Can anybody tell me the E code for 995.3 (allergy NOS)? Thank you.


----------



## kmhall (Aug 12, 2011)

If the description is not clear as to the cause of an accident/injury then (if documented) you might be able to code WHERE it happened using the "Place of Occurrence Codes" (E849.X).  Otherwise I would suggest E928.9 for Accident NOS.  Just my thoughts.


----------



## armen (Aug 12, 2011)

agbekk said:


> Can anybody tell me the E code for 995.3 (allergy NOS)? Thank you.



You will need more info to get the right code. Does office note states the cause of allergy? E codes are not required so I would not even code it in this situation.


----------



## kmhall (Aug 12, 2011)

As I stated, "IF DOCUMENTED".


----------

